# Ben vom Bauerhaus



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Are these sufficient for a critique? If not, please let me know how I should alter his positioning 

Any conformation notes, good or bad, would be appreciated!

P.S. He's 70 lbs. I forget what his height is, but I believe it's within standard.

Free stack









Posed stack









Front 









Head profile









Head (sorry the depth of field is not great)


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Bumpity bump.

Not even a single negative or positive from anyone?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's east-west in the front facing pic.
Can you stand him on a solid surface like concrete?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think he's super handsome. I'm not huge on critiquing, but for some reason I really like his withers. And I love his head. :wub:


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Thank you!

I'll try to get some of him on concrete. The sun is already down here, so it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Just got home from work and only had a couple of minutes to get pictures before the sun disappeared. This is the best I could do and I had to use the flash on the stacked picture.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice photos!
All I can comment on are his front feet, they are still "east-west" which means they toe outwards, both of them, instead of straight ahead.
His feet are not "tight" and the toes seem to sort of splay outwards some. Not sure why that is.
His eyes have a nice expression 
I'll leave the rest to the experts!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for commenting so quickly  I know the pics aren't ideal.

I'd love for anyone else to comment (no offense msvette). I swear I won't take it personally! I'm good about being objective


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

His shoulder is a bit steep; he has a decent length of croup but his tail is set a little high. He has good rear angulation. His front looked very narrow in the front and east-west in the first pic but in the new one looks normal - there should just be a slight turning out of the front feet which he has. He has flat feet. I like his head but overall he could use more bone. 

I hope that doesn't sound too negative - IMO he is a good looking dog.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

It doesn't sound too negative. It's exactly what I was hoping to get, an honest critique! Thank you so much


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is he? 

Fairly masculine male with very good length of leg. OK withers, good topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation in front, good behind. He does stand east/west in front. I would like to see firmer pasterns and much firmer feet. Good color and very good pigment. I think his bone fits his size. He is not a huge male and much more bone would make him look out of balance.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for the critique lhczth! He's five and a half. 

I just measured his height at the withers and he's just about 25 inches.

I'm reading up on all the critiques, so thank you everyone!


----------

